# Itchy dog -- reaction to Vectra or something else?



## madhatz (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, I haven't posted in a while but I seem to have a small problem (hopefully) on my hands.

I have a 3 y/o lhasa/shih tzu mix, & last year he seemed have an allergic reaction to a flea bite during the summer (I live in Miami so fleas & ticks are rampant). Vet prescribed an antibiotic & recommended giving him benadryl to stop the itching. That didn't work the way I had hoped, but I eventually discovered Earthbath shampoo & it seemed to work wonders.

I hadn't had a problem with itching, chewing or hot spots since then. It's about to be summer now (needless to say, summer pretty much starts here around March) & he seems to be itching like crazy again.

Throughout the year I'd been giving him Comfortis because I feel like the spot treatments are too chemical-y, but I decided to give him Vectra 3D (only because my vet doesn't carry Frontline anymore) & it seems to have made him worse!

I contacted them & they said Vectra gives them a strange tingling sensation which makes them itchy and erratic, & to just give him some benadryl to stop the itching & calm him down.

My biggest problem right now is that I absolutely cannot take him into the vet due to some money issues we've been having lately. I'm sure it's nothing terrible but I feel so bad for him. He's been lethargic (partly due to the benadryl) when he's usually super rambunctious & playful. 

Currently on benadryl & I just made him a chamomile tea rinse. Already tried oatmeal baths. 

My questions are these:

1. What exactly might be going on? Is it the Vectra? 
2. What can I do to soothe this, maybe some all-natural remedies to soothe the itching?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Considering that the instructions say to apply directly to the dog's skin and then there is a warning not to have skin contact, I would suspect the Vectra if nothing else has changed.
http://www.drugs.com/vet/vectra-3d.html

I have a dog that itched all over and wouldn't stop scratching. We tried just about everything and the only thing that worked were steroid shots. Since both my vet and I didn't want to continue that long term, she suspected some type of allergy. Since the situation continued over more then one season and over the winter, food allergies were suspect. I changed to a grain free food (no wheat, corn or soy) and all the itching went away. There was also a weird musty smell that dog and another gave off that has also disappeared from them both. Their fur is like silk now.

I'd say if it walks like a duck and squawks like a duck... Maybe it's time to look at some type of allergy that the Vectra may have made worse due to the chemicals.

Consider calling your vet and explaining that you can't financially afford a visit right now, but is there anything else you can try.

Newt


----------

